# whats the best kalvin light for malawi setup



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a 150g with 4 48 inch t8 bulbs 2 of which are 20000k and 2 that are 6700k my question is what is everyone opinion on what to use kalvin wise for lighting and if atinic is good or bad with my stock


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's a link to a pic of it let me know if it works
http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=444 ... b&refid=17

And if it does work I need opinions on my tank


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I would likely disagree with the manufacturer on any claim that a fluorescent light was 20,000K... I swear that they are simply bumping up the numbers in the hopes that clueless shoppers think higher numbers means "better".

The point of my mini-rant is to set the stage for my next few points... properly labelled Kelvin ratings simply give you an idea of the overall color that the bulb produces and will light the tank with. Two 6500K bulbs will be pretty yellow/green/blue so will appear very bright... anything you add as a third bulb will be swallowed up by those two. Actinic would likely add no more than a hint of blue to an already bright blue tank. Improperly labelled bulbs simply means that you're on your own and you just have to go with trial and error to find what you "like" in a bulb.

Hope that helps! :thumb:


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Had the same question for my lfs. They have a few cichlid show tanks. They use and told me to use 2 10,000k bulbs and 2 420nm actinic bulbs. I had a 50/50 bulb with a single light on my 75 and it looked very good. I always got complements on that tank. The lfs said this is the same idea even better.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

What size is your tank ans what size are your lights


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 5ft 150g with 4 48" bulbs. Two 10,000k and two actinic. As soon as I find my card reader I will get some pics on here.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

What wattage bulbs are you running t8 40 watt or t5ho of jus t5


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Just reg T8's


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Since you have a T8 fixture, you should have local access to a pretty broad spectrum  of lighting choices.
Lighting is like decor, go with what is pleasing to your eye.
None of your fish really care about lighting.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Lighting can be and most often times is trial and expensive error.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

But what usually makes fish look there best what enhances there color the most I have 4 t8 fixtures what are everyone elses combos


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

mg426 said:


> Lighting can be and most often times is trial and expensive error.


Yes and No..
If you shop at the LFS and/or online fish stores your wallet can go flat in a hurry.
If you take available information on Ã¢â‚¬Å"KÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been using an 8000k 18" fixture in the center of my 75g, and used 12' of cheap rope lighting to fill in a nice glow in the darker edges. I only use my 96watt 10000k for cleaning, or sometimes aound noon time when the room is very bright... 8)


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Depending what you want, K rating is less important than CRI (Color Rendition Index). Typically (although not always) the highest CRI ratings are on 5000K lights. For example, the Philips Natural Sunshine 5000K has a CRI around 92, while the 6500K Philips Ultra Daylight is around 82. To confuse the issue, Philips Universal/Hi Vision is 5000K, but has a CRI of only 82. It grows plants like crazy, but doesn't render colour as well as the Natural Sunshine. 
So, it depends what you want, whether its a natural look or some colours enhanced at the expense of others. Alternatively, you can mix several different tubes to maximize the appearance, and places like HD or an electrical supply house have a variety of tubes to fit the bill, at far less cost than the LFS.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

So the natural sunshine will help make the fishes color more vibrant is what your saying


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

And what is the highest CRI rating you can get


----------

